# Transformers 2 meinungen.



## Yaglan (16. November 2009)

Hi ich habe mir vorgestern Transformers 2 geholt UND ich kann mir einfach keine meinung machen. 

1. Ist er besser oder sogar schlechter als der 1 Film? 

Der film Hätte Ernster sein sollenund nicht zu Albern und ja auch weniger Krachbum denn das war fast das Einzige was das Film hatte.
Krachbum hier krachbum da.

Bin ich der Einzige der Transformers 2 doof fand? Ich muss zugeben ich vergleiche den Film oder die Filme mit den Kampf um Cybertron. der Film war um einiges Besser gemacht wurden als das was uns der Bay aufgetischt hat. 

Und dann frage ich mich was macht er bitte schon? Einmal Baut er Constraktikons ein die sich in den Vernichter verwandeln. Lässt aber gleichzeitig Longmaup Scraper Rampage im kampf in der Wüste mitspielen?

Zu einen Sugt Devastator einen Transformer ein der aber anstatt Zerstört ist das Gesicht Demoliert.....


Argh bitte bitte lasst Bay keinen Film mehr versauen. Also in Zukunft mache ich einen Großen bogen um Filme wo er mitgewirkt hat.


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_Es gibt relativ viele dien Trans 2 scheisse finden wie die TV Kritik so gröttig wahr ich find ihn aber gut ^^_


----------



## Qonix (16. November 2009)

Ich fand ihn gut. Nur die 2 kleinen Zwillinge waren nervig.

PS: nimm dir etwas Zeit um einen Text zu schreiben


----------



## LordofDemons (17. November 2009)

ich fand nur die szene gut in der megane fox über den absolut heißen wüstensand rennt inzeitlupe rawr :3


----------



## Linkin~ (17. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich fand nur die szene gut in der megane fox über den absolut heißen wüstensand rennt inzeitlupe rawr :3



Sowas musste natürlich kommen...

ABER RECHT HAT ER


----------



## Alion (17. November 2009)

Ich ging ins Kino mit folgenden Erwartungen: Viel Action, jede Menge Spezialeffekte und Megan Fox.
Erwartungen erfüllt.
Eines stimmt aber. Der Humor im zweiten Teil kam viel zu plump herüber. Da war der erste Teil definitiv besser.

Aber ich sage immer, an solche Filme sollte man nicht zu hohe Erwartungen stellen. Sonst wird man schnell enttäuscht.


----------



## Yaglan (17. November 2009)

Sollte man nicht mit hohen erwartungen reingehen? hm.....
Naja wer von euch ist den mit Transformers Großgeworden? 
Ich meine nicht Transformers Animated oder Energon Armada oder was weiss ich was es noch für Serien gab. Ich meine mit der Generation 1 Serie. 

Wo es richtige Construkticons gab. Ariabots Insekticons und und und.

Hm nehmen wir gleich mal den Transformers Film Kampf um Cybertron. 
Wer den Film kennt und mag. Den kann man es doch nicht übel nehmen wenn man mit hohen erwartungen sich die Real verfilmungen ansehen tut.

Und sooo Geil ist megan Fox auch nicht. Gott sei dank soll die ja im 3 Teil Sterben.


----------



## Qonix (17. November 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Und sooo Geil ist megan Fox auch nicht. Gott sei dank soll die ja im 3 Teil Sterben.



Verbrennt ihn!!


----------



## Teal (17. November 2009)

Fand Teil 1 schon sehr durchschnittlich... Habe mit den zweiten Teil darum erst gar nicht angesehn. Er setzt also konsequent all das fort, was den Teil 1 ausgemacht hat, oder? Dann war die Entscheidung ja richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr als viel Krach-Bumm bietet die Reihe dann leider nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. November 2009)

Ist halt Massenzerstörung und Effektprotzerei ohne Ende. Wer eine Story erwartet ist hier jedoch falsch.
Unterhaltsam ist er aber schon.

Beste Szene ist als der Roboter das Bein von dem Weib begattet.
"Was macht er da?
"Wenigstens ist ER treu!


----------



## Firun (17. November 2009)

In meinen Augen einfaches Popcorn Kino, große Erwartungen was die Story angeht sollte man nicht haben.

Im großen und ganzen hat mir der zweite Teil aber besser gefallen als der erste, woran lag es ? 
Ich weis es auch nicht  so genau,  vielleicht einfach ein bisschen besser gelungen als der Vorgänger.

Am Ende kann ich nur sagen , einmal ansehen tut nicht weh und man kann mit reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Verbrennt ihn!!


ich hab das holz wer hat das feuer?


----------



## Yaglan (17. November 2009)

Tut mir leid wegen Megan Fox aber die ist mir irgendwie zu sehr nach den Americanischen durschnitt solcher Filmen oder Serien. 
Da finde ich Personen wie Christina Locken Shakira viel interesannter und haben auch viel mehr Kurzen. 

Oder die in Troja Helena gespielt hat.

Ich finde es Cool das die ansatz weise was vom Film also Zeichentrick Film übernehmen wollten Matrix der Führer schaft Energon und so au ch das Megatron endlich ne Kanone als Waffe hat. Aber die Umsetzung naja. 

Hätten die sich nicht eher nach den Zeichentrick halten können? Ich denke mal dann hätte man viel mehr erwarten können und der Film were immer noch Hammer gewesen.
Das dumme ist ich will wissen wie es zuende geht. Aber man muss die Vorgänger nicht wirklich gesehen haben.

Aber ob der 3 Teil für meinen Geschmack besser wird....... Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Rexo (17. November 2009)

_Ich Fansd in Transformers 2 Devastator und Bumblebee am besten <3 ^^
_


----------



## Sin (17. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Er setzt also konsequent all das fort, was den Teil 1 ausgemacht hat, oder?



Hallo, man guckt solche Filme WEGEN dem ganzen Krach boom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (17. November 2009)

Hm den Setz ich inzwichen zu hohe erwartungen an den Kram......


----------



## Teal (17. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hallo, man guckt solche Filme WEGEN dem ganzen Krach boom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab den ersten Teil wegen der Kindheitserinnerungen geschaut. Aber zum Glück nur auf DVD bei einem Freund - glaube ich wäre im Kino aus dem Saal gegangen... Bei G.I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra habe ich immerhin noch bis zum (bitteren) Ende durchgehalten und bin sitzen geblieben... (da hat mich der selbe Teufel ins Kino gelockt!)


----------



## Yaglan (18. November 2009)

GI Joe habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 
Hm glaube der letzte Gute Film den ich im Kino gesehne habe war Starwars Episode 3. 
Hm 300 War ein ziemlich geiler Film.

Naja hätz immer noch besser gefunden wenn die den ersten Transformers Film Verfilmt hätten. Obwohl ich glaube das das sehr sehr teuer gewesen wäre.


----------



## samantha1980 (19. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hab auch Transformers 2 gesehen. Für mich dieser Film war eine total Entäusschung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sam


----------



## Alion (19. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab das holz wer hat das feuer?


Ich habe Heugabeln. Aber wir brauchen immer noch Feuer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (19. November 2009)

Ich schau mal ob ich auf Youtube noch das Deutsche Kampf um Cybertron finde und Poste es hier im Forum. 

Dies ist nicht von Urheber recht geschütz weil es die Aufgenommene Version von RTL ist die im TV lief. Dies Gilt nur für Filme die von einer VHS oder DVD. 

Dann könnt ihr mal sehen das man mit Transformers uahc was sehr Hochwertiges in Verbindung bringen kann.


----------

